# Track Manufacturer?



## ed de (Nov 8, 2019)

I've acquired some track & have no idea who made it or if it'll mate up to another brand.

The rail end flanges are machined to a 45 degree angle. 
It's on black plastic ties.

I think I've managed to attach pics.

Anybody out there know who made it?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed;

It appears to be the track once made by Kalamazoo Toy Trains. I have a few pieces of it. It is very nice track, but I think it has been out of production for decades. Hartland Locomotive Works acquired many of the locomotive and car designs, but I don't think they ever offered that track.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks very similiar to Aristo and USA, code 332. Should match up to LGB, Piko, USA, Train-Li.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Ed,
You can download some old Kalamazoo catalogs on the database and compare the track you have to the pictures there - number of ties, the shape of the tie plate.
http://www.gbdb.info/categories.php?cat_id=385&l=english


I think David may be correct that these are Kalamazoo tracks.


As to Aristo or USA Trains track, would the ties not have the name embossed somewhere?


And as Mike mentioned, if they are 45mm code 332 brass, they would match up directly with any other code 332 45mm track.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave convinced me as that's the first sectional track I've seen with the tie plates under the rail and spikes. Must be American Made.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello again;

Found a photo of my whimsical "TinCup" car setting on a piece of Kalamazoo Toy Train track. The spikes and tie plates match those on the track in the original post. That probably solves the issue.









Best,
David Meashey


----------



## wvlemay (Dec 27, 2007)

That track has bumped around and appears to be the same rail (and Code 332) that is used in the Aristocraft brass track. I've run into it a few years (like 10) back, but I would have thought the old Lionel G if pressed for a quick answer. Other than not having the despicable little screws in the sides of the joiners, it is fully compatible with any standard Code 332 track. The stuff I had, I used the connector blocks with 4 screws at the junction of that track with the Aristocraft track. It's fine stuff, don't toss it.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

ed de said:


> I've acquired some track & have no idea who made it or if it'll mate up to another brand.
> 
> The rail end flanges are machined to a 45 degree angle.
> It's on black plastic ties.
> ...


 Kalamazoo


----------



## ed de (Nov 8, 2019)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the replies.

I had a piece of LGB track & with work, it could probably be made to fit together.

The Kalamazoo track rails don't have as much offset from the ends of the ties & the LGB joiners wouldn't slide between the rail & tie.

I like the American tie plates over the others styles but since acquiring more Kalamazoo track isn't likely, I'll probably use it for making displays or maybe a trolley line since I have a reasonable amount to long straights but not a full circle worth of curves.

Thanks again for the comments.


- Ed de


----------

